# Craigslist anyone???



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Well all it takes is the threat of snow and out they come.

Its funny reading some of these adds, just about every one will "Meet or beat the other bids" Or the service doesn't include a name, a phone number, Lucky to get an email address. Most of the ones that do put up their name are the well know crappy contractors in the area.

What kind of a customer does one find on Craigs list? 

J.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Im going to make a Craigslist add for the Toledo area, It will be funny :laughing:


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

You got to post a link then..

Lol

J.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Peterbilt;824523 said:



> You got to post a link then..
> 
> Lol
> 
> J.


lol here it is

http://toledo.craigslist.org/sks/1416677069.html


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

that theres good reading scotts, goes good with my ice house beer!


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

Scott's;824571 said:


> lol here it is
> 
> http://toledo.craigslist.org/sks/1416677069.html


LOL:laughing::laughing::laughing:
thats to damn funny... but tbh makes me cry inside because thats the truth in it!:realmad:


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I may copy that in NJ haha great add


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

The really sad part is that you might actually get someone emailing you through Craigslist for plowing,


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Priceless!!!!!!!

J.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Wayyyy too funny!


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Scott's;824571 said:


> lol here it is
> 
> http://toledo.craigslist.org/sks/1416677069.html


Thanks for that. Best laugh I've had in awhile. As was previously stated, it's unfortunately got a lot of truth in it as to the state of this industry. They're all over my area Craigslist.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

That is funny as hell :laughing:. You have to let us know if anyone responds.


----------



## BORIS (Oct 22, 2008)

That is very funny. Let us know if anyone really does respond to it.:laughing:


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

That is laugh out loud funny.

Very good.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Scott's;824571 said:


> lol here it is
> 
> http://toledo.craigslist.org/sks/1416677069.html


would you mind if i posted that in my area? it would be funny to post the replies hahahaha:laughing:


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

that is funny as hell, I might call you to do my shop, i just dont have the ambition any more, and besides you can do it for cheeper than i can :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

grf_1000;824705 said:


> would you mind if i posted that in my area? it would be funny to post the replies hahahaha:laughing:


Have fun posting it lol.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Premier;824750 said:


> that is funny as hell, I might call you to do my shop, i just dont have the ambition any more, and besides you can do it for cheeper than i can :laughing::laughing:


You dam bet I can . Just give me your lowest bid and Ill beat it but I cant plow on sat. I have meetings


----------



## jperry9636 (Dec 9, 2005)

That is great. You got let us know if anyone contacts you throu craigslist.

Later,
Jack


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

Scott's;824761 said:


> Have fun posting it lol.


i posted it with a headline" snow plowing 1/2 off" and i changed the area code so they dont get scared off lol.. i hope nobody flags it


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

http://nmi.craigslist.org/biz/1417019914.html


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Amazing that after four hours, it's still up there - nobody has flagged it. That tells me people think it's a serious post.

Will you drive to Maine? I could probably get you a bunch of places for $10 (They've already got guys for $15 - that's why I'm not plowing). Some will want a 10" trigger or "over their bumper" so you'd need to pull their car out first - for no charge, naturally. They would expect to pay $10 no matter how deep the snow is, so that's not a problem, is it?


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

To comical ! I really had a good laugh, it was so authentic like some sap really posted that...


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Ha Ha. Love it. I flagged it. For "best of craigslist" of course.


----------



## azandy (Oct 15, 2008)

That's awesome, please let us know if you get a response other than spam.


----------



## jimspro (Oct 9, 2009)

funnist thing ive seen in a while, i bet you get some calls, let us know, hahaha


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

hahahahaha thats the funniest thing I've seen in sooo long! Sad thing is it looks just like a lot of the other ads I've seen. i love the part about plowing for less cuz you drink cheap beer :laughing:


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

I was having a pretty bad morning until now. Thanks for that. I haven't laughed that hard in a long time! :laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Scott's;824571 said:


> lol here it is
> 
> http://toledo.craigslist.org/sks/1416677069.html


hahahahahahaha! That was really good! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Scott's;824571 said:


> lol here it is
> 
> http://toledo.craigslist.org/sks/1416677069.html


Awesome

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## partsguy08 (Sep 1, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing: LMAO Thats awsome!!!!


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

grf_1000;824832 said:


> http://nmi.craigslist.org/biz/1417019914.html


flagged for removal pumpkin:


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

grf_1000;824831 said:


> i posted it with a headline" snow plowing 1/2 off" and i changed the area code so they dont get scared off lol.. i hope nobody flags it


Let me guess you wont put the blade all the way down!!!LOL


----------



## Landscapes8988 (Oct 17, 2008)

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/biz/1418288397.html

heres what i put in....lol


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

yep somebody flagged it. its gone hahahaha i only had one person reply, and i'm thinking it was a member of this forum lol


----------



## jeff52984 (Sep 25, 2009)

priceless


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

grf_1000;825551 said:


> yep somebody flagged it. its gone hahahaha i only had one person reply, and i'm thinking it was a member of this forum lol


There is only one kinda person that would flag it.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/biz/1418670634.html


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

mine is still there lol


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey Scott, what do ya say? You want to help me write some flyers or door hangers?? :laughing: Let us know how it works out for ya! 

Bossman


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Bossman 92;825799 said:


> Hey Scott, what do ya say? You want to help me write some flyers or door hangers?? :laughing: Let us know how it works out for ya!
> 
> Bossman


Heck ya Ill work on it tonight


----------



## Landscapes8988 (Oct 17, 2008)

i just got an email from the post ......

I am looking for seasonal snowplowing
I live on buckley rd, near old liverpool rd.
do you come out this way?
and if so... I would like an estimate

Dawn Kemp

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/biz/1418288397.html

are people stupid or is it me??


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Now that IS too funny:laughing::laughing:. I'm can't even BEGIN to think what to make of it. Then they're shocked when they get ripped off and wind up on the news.:crying:.


----------



## bsharp704 (Feb 9, 2009)

Scott's;824571 said:


> lol here it is
> 
> http://toledo.craigslist.org/sks/1416677069.html


Dude,
I cant even read this I am laughing so hard. The funny part is that some lowballers will try and beat this.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

bsharp704;826463 said:


> Dude,
> I cant even read this I am laughing so hard. The funny part is that some lowballers will try and beat this.


And I say good luck to them and Im glad I could help.lol


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

glad to see that mine has not been flagged yet


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

am a small businees owner and need a small loan to purchase some equipment. Currently going through a debt restructuring and banks will not lend me money. 
I am honest, straight forwrd and direct. No drugs and alchohol free I can pay the loan back within 3-4 months. I am under contract to do work and have been contracted to do snow removal. 
I am willing to pay 15% interest over a 3-4 month period. I am looking for 6000.00. 
*glad this guys out there, has contracts, no truck, wow!!!*


----------



## zerolatency (Sep 14, 2009)

dude you totally took my business model...... if i spend $20 an hour on gas but earn $15 an hour off the two $7.50 driveways i can get done in an hour and i work for 6 hours if i do my math correctly at 10.99 a 30 pack i can buy 8 cases of keystone, sounds like a good night to me... guess i'll just have to push my truck through the next snow storm....


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Longae29;827636 said:


> *glad this guys out there, has contracts, no truck, wow!!!*


USM and other maintenance companies do it all the time.

I use to plow way way back in early 80's for a guy in Michigan that would get all the contracts and go out and put marking sticks up and do all billing. I plowed for 75% of what the contract paid. He never owned a truck let alone a plow while I knew him and I stayed with him until about 1990.


----------



## HTLawnCare (Oct 24, 2009)

That is one of the funniest ads I have ever seen. You wrote that well.


----------



## jbis1782 (Oct 13, 2009)

Just checked out craigslist in my area for snowplowing, and one guy said he will beat any competitors price by 25% if u show him the other guys contract. WTF


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

jbis1782;838856 said:


> Just checked out craigslist in my area for snowplowing, and one guy said he will beat any competitors price by 25% if u show him the other guys contract. WTF


Heck ya knock another 5% off if I could just scratch the other guys name off and add mine


----------



## 04bluediesel (Oct 3, 2009)

Ads are funny as h*ll but the truth is there are fly by night guys doing this that kill the legit guys that do this for a living. Hope all the half a*s hacks loose their a*s this year.


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

So that when you read this post, and the craiglist is gone, you'll know what was so funny..............

"LowBallers Snow Removal 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-10-11, 3:06PM EDT
Reply to: see below 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Well guys I just bought a brand new 9.2 Boss V for my 1979 chevy 1500 with duel exaust mud tires holey 650 double pump. This is my 1st year plowing snow but heck it looks ez enough to me. I will do any driveway for $15.00 unless you have someone doing it cheaper then Ill beat there price by 32% and guess what I will even take a shot at commercial accounts how hard can it be?????? Ill run my chevy at $20.00 per truck hr but keep in mind if I dont make enough money Ill just keep adding hrs intill I do. Im not sure what Ill do if the snow gets over 6in but what Im thinking of doing is getting a few buddys and start blowing donuts in your lot intill the snow is gone but will need to charge you alittle more for the extra trucks and blowing donuts takes alot of gas .I want payed after every snow as I need gas money to keep plowing and if my truck breaks I might ask to be payed in advanced. At times If I cant make it to your lot its because my truck broke or I overslept, sometimes its just snows to darn early and I dont get started intill after breakfast but keep in mind snow will melt or get packed down after time and I will not charge you for that service. I was thinking about insurance but man thats alot of money and my prices are so low I cant afford it but heck you have my worn I wont mess anything up. 

No job to big or to small here at Lowballers we do it all. 

Here are the reasons I can work so cheap 

* I still live home with my mother 
*I dont have to pay any insurance 
*sometimes I dont show up 
*I charged my plow and dont plan on paying for it 
*I dont pay taxes but still charge you for them 
*I just beat others prices, they spend to much time and money doing the foot work 
*I drink cheap beer 
*I sometimes take money out of my mom purse to pay for my beer 


So call me anytime as long as its after 11am 

Owner 
Joe Jerkoff 
phone- 1-652-359-0u81"


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I have seen so far 2 websites from members here that have "will beat any written estimate" on their website front page. 1 claims 10% savings with proof of other contract. Which I guess means showing it to him.

Whats the diff? 

To much worry goes into Craigslist listings every year here. Why? 

Have any of the professionals here ever suffered from one? 

Last season I sold my 2nd truck to a new guy just starting. I also gave him some advice about costs and showed him some repair bills from just one season from that truck. 

This year my neighbor has a truck and is looking to get a plow and salter for it. Again I will give him advice and give him a couple contacts in order to sub. 

I still have to plow my lots. I will still go out every storm and cuss at cars on the road. 

I just don't get all the rage. Heck if one of those guys were in your area wouldn't it be wise to maybe contact him and become a general contractor yourself and hire the guy. If he is willing to work so cheap let him do a couple of your lots while you collect the money. 

You could become a small USM like corporation if there are so many low-ballers out there to worry about.


----------



## ARW (Oct 25, 2005)

*Doing you a favor*

In over 24 years of plowing I have found that if I get undercut that is a good thing.
I don't want to work for someone that is cutting the balls off a price and service.
Most of us don't need the practice and it's not a hobby.
We run 200 + pieces of equipment and it happens but we are not losing a good job to cheap price. We are saving the headaches of some company that is in financial distress and why work for someone with questionable funds.

Cream always rises to the top.

let it snow.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Look at this moron..... I did NOT make this. I was looking through resumes for guys this year. Thought I would see what star employees i can get off craigs list. And here is what I come across.....

http://nh.craigslist.org/res/1437450773.html


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

What's a "lee"?


----------



## finishline (Oct 21, 2008)

Craigslist is like a Hack convention with people plowing for beer money. It really is crazy when you look at some of the ads.

___________________

Staten Island Snow Removal


----------

